# DNP - early signs of Peripheral neuropathy?



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive been using DNP on and off for a about 1 year now, and towards the end of my last cycle a few weeks ago I began to develop what I think was the early signs of peripheral neuropathy. I had constant tingling and pins/needles in my lower legs ( shins/calfs ) . Something like when a muscle is continuously twitching by itself, only it wasnt the muscles twitching.

Although there was no pain, it was incredibly irritating, it felt like the nerves where constantly being fired. Sleep also became difficult because the tingling and pins/needles would always grab your attention.

Anyway, it lasted only a few days and has now subsided, thank god. Luckily I had taken my last DNP pill several days earlier so it should of been mostly out of my system.

I dont think I will use DNP again now, shame really as it was going so well.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, I think it probably was a Neuropathy developing, at least you had the sense to not carry on with it.

Is everything back to normal now?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I ran DNP fine a few times, last time I took it, it gave me nose bleeds and hives


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

You sure you havent just got compartment syndrome or carpal tunnel? shin splints or a number of other problems? May have **** all to do with the DNP.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

You must be ripped though right?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't think you get a Carpal Tunnel in the legs, Funkdoc... :lol: . I know what you mean though.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes DNP doesn't work for everyone (some say 10% but unofficial analysis of DNP logs of forums makes it seem much higher).

If you have PN and it is more than just a "random irriration here and there", yeah stop DNP immediately before you harm your nerves and could take months or a year to heal.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If you have been using dnp on and off for a year then you need to look at your diet and check the Nutrition section. Unless you had 100lb+ to lose there shouldn't be any need to use dnp for that long other than making up for a very poor diet.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yes, I think it probably was a Neuropathy developing, at least you had the sense to not carry on with it.
> 
> Is everything back to normal now?


Is this common while taking dnp? ive not heard of this complaint in all my research so far!


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> If you have been using dnp on and off for a year then you need to look at your diet and check the Nutrition section. Unless you had 100lb+ to lose there shouldn't be any need to use dnp for that long other than making up for a very poor diet.


Not sure I agree with all of that, some of it yes but I found DNP got rid of some very stubborn body fat on my stomach/abs area for me.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Is this common while taking dnp? ive not heard of this complaint in all my research so far!


It's a nasty substance that can cause this I'm sure.

This however, says differently:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20143955

But the OP's symptoms seem, im (clinical) opinion, that it does.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

havering said:


> Not sure I agree with all of that, some of it yes but I found DNP got rid of some very stubborn body fat on my stomach/abs area for me.


DNP is a dangerous but useful substance. Used it can help to lose stubborn fat but abused it can cause the type of problems you have experienced and, in extreme cases, death. Using it on and off for a year and intending to use it for even longer ("I dont think I will use DNP again now, shame really as it was going so well.") in my opinion is definitely abusing dnp. A couple of weeks at the beginning of a cut to kick-start the cut and a couple of weeks at the end of a cut to finish it off in conjunction with a low cal diet/plenty of cardio is using the product but it sounds like you were relying on it to lose fat in place of diet/cardio.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dangerous toxic stuff, wouldn't ever use it.

If I want to shift fat, I clean up my diet and do plenty cardio, works for everyone and doesn't kill you.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> DNP is a dangerous but useful substance. Used it can help to lose stubborn fat but abused it can cause the type of problems you have experienced and, in extreme cases, death. Using it on and off for a year and intending to use it for even longer ("I dont think I will use DNP again now, shame really as it was going so well.") in my opinion is definitely abusing dnp. A couple of weeks at the beginning of a cut to kick-start the cut and a couple of weeks at the end of a cut to finish it off in conjunction with a low cal diet/plenty of cardio is using the product but it sounds like you were relying on it to lose fat in place of diet/cardio.


I've never used DNP for more than 10 days - 14 days at a time, I went from 19/20 Stone to 13 stone, XXXL to S/M, 44 waist to 32 waist. without DNP or any sort of diet aid at all just through nutrition and exercise. I've never relied on anything to lose weight if anything I found on DNP my carb cravings go through the roof and for some reason need Subway.


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

When I say "on and off for a year" I meant I would run it for about 1 week then take 4-5 weeks off. Ive never used more than 250mg per day.

And yes I did have ALOT of fat to lose sadly. 50lbs.

everytime I run DNP I get loss of taste which takes about 6 weeks to return after I stop. The tingling and pins/needles in my legs was unlike anything I had experienced before because it was CONSTANT over 3-4 days and made sleeping difficult.


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

I love the way people jump on you and accuse you of abuse because you had a negative experience with the drug.

Clue in, genetics can determine susceptibility to drugs/ adverse reactions.

Im not complaining, I knew and accepted the risks before I started using DNP. I dont care if other people use DNP, just be aware of the risks,

Im just disappointed that I developed ( early ) neuropathy with this drug since it means I cant use it again now.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

It's not about jumping on people and accusing you of abusing a drug but if you experienced problems (loss of taste) the first time you took dnp why would you carry on using it for so long? One of the most popular sources was shut down last year after someone died from taking DNP, which is why people 'jump' on others not only because it can end up with someone becoming the next newspaper headline but also because it means everyone else has trouble sourcing their AAS, GH, etc. because one person didn't give dnp the respect it deserves.

DNP isn't the only way to lose weight. If you have 50lbs to lose then you should look at this as a long term change and set yourself a target of 1 year to lose this weight. This will mean a slow and steady loss of 1lb per week so there won't be any need to eat a very low calorie deficit and you will have a chance to maintain or even build on the muscle you already have. There will also be less chance of any loose skin that people have when losing a lot of weight in a short period of time.


----------

